# 2016 Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2016 Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay being pushed by a Evinrude 225hp G2 (80 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS9 GPS/FF w/Sonic Hub Stereo, Minn Kota 24v 80lb ULTERRA w/Optima batteries & 2bank battery charger, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Atlas jackplate, G2 digital rigging w/power steering, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell, raw water washdown, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/cooler storage – double flip down footrest – storage – fixed arm rests – fixed backrest & rod holders, center console w/integrated livewell, in-deck mid ship cast net locker, bow lockage rod locker box, (3) insulated fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, deck & navigation lights.

Very well equipped 2200 Pure Bay 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

